# Cork Bark/Slab Background



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures or a link of a background made entirely of various pieces of cork slab? The slabs being adhered by brown silicone and the spaces in between filled in with silicone and then covered with coco fiber/peat moss.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Close, I do mine with sphagnum moss stuffed between the cork. Cork Bark Mosaic.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77509-pumilos-reticulata-viv.html


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Close, I do mine with sphagnum moss stuffed between the cork. Cork Bark Mosaic.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77509-pumilos-reticulata-viv.html


BTW, could we have update pics please ?


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Close, I do mine with sphagnum moss stuffed between the cork. Cork Bark Mosaic.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77509-pumilos-reticulata-viv.html


Thanks for links. The 75 corner build looked great after the plants started growing in.

I have a couple of questions;

1. Was the moss just shoved in the cracks or glued?
2. When the Great Stuff expands can it bust open the cork tube?
3. Why wouldn't you want your frogs inside the cork tubes? Is this for a safety reason?

Thanks again,


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

1) The moss is just pushed in while damp.
2) It could if you put too much in at once. I did it in stages. I no longer use Great Stuff in my builds. All in all, it's probably fairly safe, but I am moving towards as natural as I can get.
3) I wanted to be able to pull the frogs if I ever needed to, for aggression, medical reasons, etc. As the tubes are now a permanent part of the viv and cannot be removed, they would have provided a completely inaccessible hiding spot.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

Frogparty - Your build looks great too, thanks! iRyan posted his new Variabils viv and I'm going to use all your photos plus others to help give me ideas for my next build which will be for thumbnails. Unfortunately that won't be for another 2-3 months as I have a lot of leuc tadpoles to take care of right now.




frogparty said:


>


----------

